# Misuse of electrical equipment...



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

....or just a really bad neighborhood?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Must be a bad neighborhood, the red X wont let me in.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:blink:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

*Better?*


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

So...what did you buy at Walmart?...:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:w00t: :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I like your wheel, Celtic! :w00t:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I like your wheel, Celtic! :w00t:


You should me all loaded up with ladders and romex and stuff...

I go mad like a clown!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

JonM said:


> So...what did you buy at Walmart?...:laughing:


Nothing....[I refuse to shop there - another thread]...but the spectacle entering and exiting shouldn't be missed.
:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Celtic said:


> You should me all loaded up with ladders and romex and stuff...
> 
> I go mad like a clown!


I'd pay a dollar to see that show! :laughing:

But don't you think it's time to get something a bit more professional? Like a 10-speed?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Couldn't you have just come directly into the back of the box instead running conduit? :laughing:

Or was this a T & M job? :blink:


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

I want to see a photo of the kid riding away with his 20' security chain wrapped around his neck like a little galvanized MR T:laughing:


----------



## DetailHandyman (Jul 21, 2008)

Celtic said:


> ....or just a really bad neighborhood?



Well, the shopping carts aren't chained up...couldn't be too bad...


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

this kid must be young the bike still has training wheels


----------

